# when to start walking puppy?



## jillybean

I've been reading through a heap of posts and other bits of info on the web where people have suggested that it's not safe to walk your puppy in areas where other dogs may be at the risk of them catching something. 
My puppy is currently 8 weeks old and so far I've been taking her to places where I haven't seen dogs around, but I'd like to take her for more walks. There's a park near my house but there's always alot of dogs around there. She's had her 6 week vaccination and will have her next one at 12 weeks. Should I wait till she's had all her vaccinations or is it okay to take her now?
Thanks!


----------



## briteday

I feel that it's best not to go in places where other dogs have been or are now until the full series of shots (plus two weeks) has been completed. All dogs have a different immune sstem. Some are able to create antibodies (protection) after the first set of shots. But many do not have a mature enough system until after the last set of shots. No telling about a particular dog so that's why there is a protocol to do the shots repeatedly over time. 

That being said, you don't know if other people's dogs have been vaccinated or what type of care they receive. Puppies are already prone to acquiring parasites like worms and viral infections like parvo. Think of it as a newborn infant. I wouldn't walk out of the hospital with a new baby and go in to shop at Walmart on the way home. Just not safe.

For my own dogs, I generally only take them out in our yard until the shots are completed. We work on things like proper leash walking, sit, stay, come, and lots of playing.


----------



## Durbkat

Yep, its a bummer you can't go very many places with your new dog, it was the same way with me, we just stayed inside and played but he spent more time asleep than awake so it wasn't that big of a deal. If you have treadmill you can let the dog walk or run on that if he has alot of energy.


----------



## jillybean

Durbkat said:


> If you have treadmill you can let the dog walk or run on that if he has alot of energy.


HAHAH that just put the funniest image in my mind. Unfortunately I don't know she'd grasp the concept that she has to keep running or she'll get thrown off, and likely she'd be worried about the noise. 
I guess i'll just keep "walking" her around the backyard...


----------



## TooneyDogs

Sometimes there are puppy kindergarten classes available where all the pups have their shots. In our area the classes are designed for pups 7-14 weeks of age which are critical weeks for training. Classes cover potty training, nutrition, health, grooming, toys, basic commands, socialization, the fear periods and much more.


----------



## jillybean

TooneyDogs said:


> Sometimes there are puppy kindergarten classes available where all the pups have their shots. In our area the classes are designed for pups 7-14 weeks of age which are critical weeks for training. Classes cover potty training, nutrition, health, grooming, toys, basic commands, socialization, the fear periods and much more.


Yes we have those around here too. They only take puppies from 10 weeks of age though, so I'm just waiting for Chloe to get that little bit older! She's only 8 weeks at the moment


----------



## DobManiac

Durbkat said:


> Yep, its a bummer you can't go very many places with your new dog, it was the same way with me, we just stayed inside and played but he spent more time asleep than awake so it wasn't that big of a deal. If you have treadmill you can let the dog walk or run on that if he has alot of energy.


I would not suggest a treadmill for a dog under two. Just play fetch and have fun. Keep things simple. Puppies sleep most of the time anyway.


----------



## Durbkat

jillybean said:


> HAHAH that just put the funniest image in my mind. Unfortunately I don't know she'd grasp the concept that she has to keep running or she'll get thrown off, and likely she'd be worried about the noise.
> I guess i'll just keep "walking" her around the backyard...


Here is how it is done, all you have to do is encourage the dog with a toy and calling its name,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3pX5sFHXvw


----------



## Gauge23

An 8 week old puppy shouldn't be out exercising should it? I just think the pup would need play time and socialization....


----------



## sparkybeagle

We started out for walks after our second round of shots, we didn't actually 'walk' for a couple weeks after that. We practiced putting the leash on, going down the driveway,then a little further each time. He would walk a little then plop down so we'd try again later. Eventually he got it and we were on our way. I will say that even at 5 months walks are still a challenge, lots and lots of sniffing with beagles. He could walk forever now- just not in the direction I want him to go in!


----------



## Poly

jillybean:

Six weeks between first and second vaccinations seems a bit long too me - usually, they are given at 3-4 week intervals. 

If that is your vet's protocol, you'll have to live with it. But I *would* ask why the interval is that long. 

It not just "catching something" that we are concerned about - it is serious and potentially lethal viral diseases like parvo and distemper. 

After only the first vaccination, it is generally *not* safe to take your puppy to places where she will be exposed to viruses. And I am sorry to say, that includes puppy kindergarden classes and that park you described. 

Ask your vet when the safe period will be and don't 'cheat' by shortening the time. In many cases, you do not have to wait until the whole vaccination series is complete to bring your pup to reasonably controlled places like puppy classes. But follow your vets recommendation in this regard.


----------



## jillybean

The vet where my puppy had her first round of vaccinations (whist she was still with the breeder) gave me a print out of what she's had so far and when she needs her next vaccine. I'm just going by that.

The puppy pre school is linked to the Vet so I'm assuming that they're aware of vaccinations and things so I trust them if they say it's okay to take her.

PS. Perhaps the protocol is different in Australia?


----------



## chubby

I know at PetSmart they have an area for puppy training, but that same area is used for all other dogs for private training sessions as well...who's to say those dogs aren't carrying around feces and such on their paws, and spreading it around?? I don't know if PetSmart cleans their training areas that thoroughly that you can safely say that all dogs that go there are not tracking any dirt/feces that could have parvo in it, etc.

Does there have to be a giant poop that the puppy stuffs its face in for parvo to be spread? Or can a miniscule trace be sufficient? Anyone an expert on this matter?

I'm not really sure why 'kindergarten' classes are deemed more safe than your neighbourhood sidewalk since in both places dogs of all kinds are walking around in it...I get that you don't want to have your puppy mushing its face in a giant pile of poo, but besides that, is walking on a sidewalk that dangerous??

I really wish there was a conclusive answer with conclusive evidence whether the risk of contracting parvo is small enough to justify taking the risk and having a socialized, well behaved dog in the future who won't become aggressive to other dogs or people.


----------



## HerdersForMe

Just so you know this thread is from 2007 so don't' expect many responses!



chubby said:


> Does there have to be a giant poop that the puppy stuffs its face in for parvo to be spread? Or can a miniscule trace be sufficient? Anyone an expert on this matter?


No the contact doesn't have to be direct. If a dog carrying parvo has gone to the bathroom on a patch of the grass and the poop is picked up, it can still be spread to another dog by contact of the grass. It becomes a problem in highly trafficked areas because your pup will likely spend 90% of its time with its nose in the grass!



chubby said:


> I'm not really sure why 'kindergarten' classes are deemed more safe than your neighbourhood sidewalk since in both places dogs of all kinds are walking around in it...I get that you don't want to have your puppy mushing its face in a giant pile of poo, but besides that, is walking on a sidewalk that dangerous??


It's a controlled environment that can be kept sterile. Taking your puppy outdoors at anytime is potentially dangerous, and I'd say the sidewalk is less dangerous than in the grass. There's always a risk for a non-vaccinated pup though.


----------



## chubby

Ok that really makes sense!

I will have to compromise and carry Butters around until she gets all her shots and hopefully she'll become well socialized and non fearful of other dogs! I have already raised a wonderful maltipoo but I've seen way too much dogs develop dog aggression, and I just want Butters to play with other dogs early on so she learns that they can be friends...I have a friend who has 2 small dogs she plays with, but that's about it...

I just really want her to be socialized because Charlie was attacked several times by aggressive dogs for no reason at all, and I hate to see Butters become dog aggressive


----------

